

Why a Drill is a Bad Example for the Sharing Economy - cmcewen
https://www.credport.org/blog/12-Why-a-Drill-is-a-Bad-Example-for-the-Sharing-Economy

======
nchuhoai
I never understood why HomeDepot wouln't just rent out drills instead of
selling them.

Or maybe a "tool plan". Or a netflix for drills. Who knows ...

------
gus_massa
And there is another problem with the drill bits, because the break and get
wear out easier than the drill.

